# Will county morels 2014



## avidangler84

I couldn't find a thread for the Will County area so I figured if start one. Has anyone found any morels yet? I've been out quite a bit and haven't seen any. Low night time temps and slow change to nice weather is putting a damper on things. My initial guess was beginning of may hopefully that happens. Temps this week are going to be between 55-70ish. With several chances for rain. Post some pics and sightings when you find some ill do the same!


----------



## papa smurf

Will county. That over by Chicago? I found a few today on opposite side of the State. ( Whiteside Co. ) I do have pics on my phone.


----------



## avidangler84

Yea south and west of cook county(Chicago) basically. Usually good picking. It will heat up anytime now. Last season I got 250+ all
New spots also. Got pushed out of my old spots due to competition and did great. Some from last year... These were found may 1 2013. This years gonna be a little later here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## johnathanm9

im over in hammond and havnt seen a thing yet, noone i know has, they they hopefully this week


----------



## dorskh

Avidangler if you are looking for a hunting buddy let me know! I just moved to will and am a pretty experienced hunter!! Would love to cover some ground and discover some new spots. I have a few in mind!


----------



## shedhunter

They are up here in will county. Found 10 today 2 blonds and 8 small greys. Early and small still but first time out. Found them in
Direct sunlight off a road. Picked the blonds and left the greys to grow this week. Happy hunting.


----------



## shedhunter

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here you go. I've been following this site for a long time now, I find over 15 lbs per year. I don't need to make up stories about finding them.


----------



## shedhunter

This message was meant to inform those who care that they can be found up here. If I had a newspaper I would answer your request for a picture. I live in glen ellyn and work in will county and find all of my morels in one piece of private land. I have found them in this spot as early as end of March 2012. If you feel the need harass and name call that I am finding morels than so be it. Leave the foul and rude language with all those mushrooms you are missing. Again happy hunting everyone.


----------



## metal

I believe you ShedHunter. I know its still too early, but you could have found some flukes, especially in direct sunlight where the ground warms up faster. I can't believe how fast some of the plant life has taken off from this rain the last 48 hours. I'm gonna check a couple early spots of mine this weekend to see how things are shaping up. I wouldn't be surprised to find a couple micro's myself?


----------



## rubbertoe21

I just saw a picture last night with a newspaper on a facebook group of some yellows found in Lasalle county. if they are up in Lasalle they are up in Will, Dupage &amp; Cook. Ill be hunting this week during lunch from work in Dupage &amp; Will counties and this weekend in Lasalle!!!!!


----------



## avidangler84

I got a pic from a friend last night her friend found 2 small ones in the area. I know it's close I'm sure there's some up but I haven't seen any. The first groups always the hardest.


----------



## rubbertoe21

jmiff78,

I went out today at lunch on the Cook/Will county border and got these.


----------



## rubbertoe21

jmiff78,

You caught me. I actually picked these in Kentucky and drove 12 hrs to the south suburbs to take a photo of 4 small mushrooms just to try to convince you that they were up in the area. I do apologize,


----------



## metal

Nice finds rubbertoe. I just posted on the DuPage board. They are just coming up, small like you said, I left the 5 I found to pick hopefully this weekend if nobody finds them? 2 small greys and 3 very small yellow's. I can shoot a live documentary and post it on youtube with dates and times if no one believes me, lmao! The haters are out again I see......


----------



## botr

I cut a dozen off on Sunday. Heading back out Thursday, they are up guys but just starting.


----------



## ittlepuddn

YES!!!!!! :mrgreen: I have been watching for signs of hope since the snow started melting!!!! Going out with the family ASAP!!!! Thanks for the post everyone! Hope to show pictures soon!!!


----------



## david - sw il

Jmiff is a s#!tbum loser that can't find any morels so he'd rather troll and harrass people on a mushroom forum. Real classy guy...get a life, pal. 

Nice early finds. Warmth is on the way next week!


----------



## skidoo600

Found first small gray yesterday.


----------



## mushroomhawk

Found 245 greys in will county just yesterday. They're out you just gotta have the eye


----------



## mushroomhawk




----------



## papa smurf

Ive ben on this site for many years now. I too have found 30 + in Northwestern Illinois. ( Whiteside C0. ) I found 15 today that were large thumb sized greys.

You have to take your time and really look. But they are out. Finding them in Clusters of 5+ or more. Going to be a GREAT year. Any one else finding them like that??


----------



## papa smurf

Got a ? If I pick from a cluster of say 5 leaving a few smaller ones without disturbing the base, will this effect the growth of the remaining few that I left??

I did ths in a couple area that I found. Some were just sprotting Smaller than an eraser head and still had White fuzz on the little heads. Never seen them that small before, Pretty cool.

The base was approximately 2 to 2 1/2 inches round .


----------



## avidangler84

Hows anyone doing out there?? Ive been finding but its tough. Ive worked my ass off for them thats for sure. Lots of deep ground cover in some areas thats gonna make it hard and frustrating! Anyone finding piles??










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## haufenmist

You should have let those grow shed. 79 Thursday and 82 on Friday. They might have gotten 5 inches tall. I went to all of my spots and believe me I looked close. No Grays or anything yet as of today. Mayflowers are still coming up her on will cook border. Maybe this weekend after the warm days.


----------



## kjan17

They are popping In Will, Grundy, Kendall, Cook areas!! Brother and I found about 20 today in only 15 mins of searching. Last weeks rain and the warm temps this week Should bring em all up. Good luck hunting everybody. Except for you ignorant folks on here. Really WTF is wrong w you? Its just hunting mushrooms and loving to be outdoors. There are some real losers on here talking smack. Get a life,
if that's what you're all about!!


----------



## avidangler84

Yea there are some real douche bags but there's a few in every crowd! Everyone one else happy hunting. Post some pics when they start coming in!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## avidangler84

✊


----------



## haufenmist

It blows my mind that juvenile people would be on a friggin mushroom site.


----------



## haufenmist

Mom jokes....... My mom really is a hooker that works the forest preserves so its a touchy subject.


----------



## avidangler84

Found 350 this past week!! 140 in one 30x30 area and 40 under one tree. Still seeing some grays but mostly yellows now. This weather we just got should help the season out. We needed rain thats for sure. How's everyone else doing?











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sillycybine

I was Frisbee golfing in Lockport area, Through my disc into the woods and right by my disc were 3 lil morels mixed in with the leaves. nice little treat for having to fetch my disc. friends thought I was crazy for trying to find mushrooms instead of throw holes for the rest of the outting... lol


----------



## bdyy

Any body around the joliet/ Plainfield area that feels like hitting some spots let me know. I'm new to the site, but not the mushroom hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sillycybine

hey bdyy id go with ya


----------



## avidangler84

Thats a pretty awesome way to stumble across a few! @silly. I stopped at a spot near where I think you were at on Friday and found 3. Need to go back his week sometime and see if more have grown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Hey guys, sorry to jump in late. We're BANGING em in Will County. Got over 200 this past week. The giant yellows (we call them "stuffers" because we stuff them with cheese) have been poppin for about 6 days. With todays rain, I'm hoping we still have more coming up. We hunt in strip mine country where there are lots of Cottonwoods. Check my website www.danstefoutdoors.com for some good tips and recipes. I've got more photos to post from the weekend.


----------



## avidangler84

Thanks for the info Dan. Those stuffed morels sound awesome. Haha need to try that. Ive picked several of the clubs and done great also. I belong so South Willy Sportsmens Club but never picked there. I took a little break this weekend because I had been out so much the two weeks prior but ill be back at it tomoro afternoon. Headed to Michigan at the end of the week with a buddy also. Hopefully they are coming along up there by the end of the week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dan stef outdoors

SWSC has good spots, but there is alot of pickers on the weekends. I've heard Mazonia has a lot, but I've never been hunting there. I'm going to try and get out this week after work. Figure we've got maybe another week left.


----------



## bdyy

Silly after all the rain I'm thinking about going today 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## avidangler84

Yea Ive heard its decent down there. I figured there were plenty of footprints at the club so I stay outa there. Never heard about mazonia but im sure its decent. I was guessing we had a week or two left depends where at. Ill get out a few times this week then that will be about it. All this rain helped Im sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ittlepuddn

Loving the Braidwood area! My husband found one the size of his hand!! And more just smaller!! Not the numbers I was hoping for, but love the hunt ; )


----------



## bdyy

Found 2 yellows today on lunch. Let's hope I can get more time in










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Hey bddy- try Van Horn Woods in Plnfld. the Dupage river runs through there and not many people hunt there.

I Found 24 last night (after work and before the Hawks game!). Near Essex. Half were fresh, from Monday's rain. Half were starting to turn. I figure we have another 5 or 6 days here in Will County. You guys should be killin em up north this weekend.


----------



## bdyy

Dan I do go in those woods and do ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sillycybine

AWE MAN bdyy sorry havent checked this site since the other day, went out hunting couldn't find any while my buddy across town was killing it with fist sized guys. im gonna check a spot ive been saving for the right time. usually no one hits it up before me... we shall see!!


----------



## dan stef outdoors

We got 78 last night, a lot of them were fresh. How much longer do you guys think we have in Will County??


----------



## bdyy

Picked 35 yesterday all nice big yellows


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bdyy

Just picked another 20 in the rain 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## avidangler84

I have been lazy the last week and haven't been out. If I get my act together tomoro ill go out for the last pick in will county probably. I seen several guys out at the club today in Essex. Don't know how they did. My guess is you may find some into next week but the ones my buddies found two days ago were starting to go bad do if they are out there they will be bad within a couple more days. I'd like to make a Michigan run but the next two weeks are right. By then they will be in the last week or two also I'm guessing. What do u guys think 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## haufenmist

Hey avid, yeah I got scared and picked all the ones I've been watching grow because one was bent over and turning underneath. I let a few grow into really nice ones. However, three days ago I noticed two of my spots had no mushrooms at all and have been big producers in the past. I looked a little closer and there were tiny mushrooms coming up and I came back last night and they had grown an inch. So there's still some hope of findind a few late bloomers.


----------



## avidangler84

Wow hauf that's pretty awesome I haven't seen any fresh ones where Ive been good find. I did really good the first couple weeks when it was spotty and the two weeks I should have killed it I was lazy and didnt really make it out.... Fail! Well that's good to hear there are still some new growth. With all the moisture the past week its not hard to believe we hadnt really had great temps though. Good find lemme know how you do.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

I found 2 giant yellows on saturday, then racked it up. That kind of took the wind out of my sails. Debating if I should go tonight...


----------



## njmcelh

Does anyone know if they are found in Veterans woods in romeoville? I got a late start to the year and just trying to find 5-10 to get a good snack. I live in romeoville/Plainfield area.


----------



## avidangler84

Yea from what I know they find them there. I've never looked but I know guys do for sure. This year they have been struggling there. (Remember its illegal to take anything from a "forest preserve") just a piece of info in case you were unaware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## njmcelh

Thanks for the reply avid. I was wondering about that since it is a forest preserve. I used to kill it is west central Illinois where I grew up. I'm struggling to find solid spots around here since I'm new to the area. I went through Van Horn for a couple hours the other day and got skunked so I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## dan stef outdoors

Most public places get hit pretty hard around here, especially this late in the season- a lot of woods have been picked over. I found 16 last nite west of Braidwood. Of those, probably 5 were fresh. so we still have a few days. But if you're looking for big numbers, going to be tough.


----------



## avidangler84

Yea I hear you. Most public spots get hit pretty heavy. (Legal areas or not). I see lots of guys out especially when everyone starts hearing pickings good. Will county forest preserve will bust you if they see you picking I'm sure of that. I've never been in van horn woods myself. I'm right down the road from there but I don't leave my spots unless I have too. I've done great the past few years (progressively better each year) my key is time. That's all. I'm out two weeks early hoping to find the first patches. So when everyone else is like "it's early" you'll find some here and some there and next thing you know "it's early" but you already have 100 or 200. I get pushed out of spots every year but usually end up doing good. Have to put in the foot time. Put in more hrs then everyone else. I like to wander the woods reward or not. It's always better when you end up with a reward though.


----------

